# What cycle is right for me



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi guys im looking to start a cycle sometime soon, ive bot put a date on when im starting as its more about getting the right info 

Firstly im not experienced in steroids, i have done 1 previous cycle of test e 500mg pw for only 10 weeks , which gave me some good results which im sure ive not only kept but improved on

I dont compete and im not looking to get absolute massive im just looking to have that bigger muscle look,

I am already a decent size but for some reason ive never had big arms and struggle to get them to really show out same goes for my back, naturally i have good shoulders and traps due to my small but wide frame

I was thinking a simple cycle of a low dose dbol and 8 weeks test at 500mg , 
What im realy looking for is bigger muscles and lean without that look of water retention 



















Ahh and also im really prone to acne ,, 

Thanks for help and ill give any more details you need that would help


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 3, 2016)

I think you would look a lot bigger if you reduced your body fat %.  Your muscles would look more defined.  Have you considered doing a cutting cycle?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah ive done chts before and i know im look alot better when im lean but im always left with roughly the same amount of muscle size


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 3, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> I think you would look a lot bigger if you reduced your body fat %.  Your muscles would look more defined.  Have you considered doing a cutting cycle?




Above is pictures of me during a cut , i just see the maintain the same amount of muscle  throughout my training


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 3, 2016)

400 test
600 eq

20 weeks

Bulk


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2016)

I remember when you 1st joined up. You've made some good progress since then. Understand that as you progress from beginner to intermediate your gains won't come as easy anymore,  they will come as you stay consistent, but you also must progress in your training. You'll need to work harder and smarter. It's time to take it up a notch. I would suggest increase the intensity of your training.  Focus on getting stronger so you can increase the amount of weights you lift.  Take your 4 main lifts and  build a routine on around them. Get stronger!  Increase your protein intake, get back on test for 12-14 weeks this time, 500-600 mgs. If you can get good quality var then I'd jump on that for 60 mgs per day. I love dbol but I just see you doing better with var.


----------



## rburdge84 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm in the same boat. Want to pack on a bit more muscle but don't want to compromise the lean look. Plus when I start my cycle in a few months it will be my first so I will prob just run test. Did test e give you alot of bloat/water retention?


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 3, 2016)

One thing I noticed about my test only cycle was that I had quite a bloat and water retention during the cycle.  But once I hit PCT I lost the bloat and the muscle definition really started to show. My muscles were definitely bigger than before I started the cycle too.  Just a though!


----------



## rburdge84 (Apr 3, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> One thing I noticed about my test only cycle was that I had quite a bloat and water retention during the cycle.  But once I hit PCT I lost the bloat and the muscle definition really started to show. My muscles were definitely bigger than before I started the cycle too.  Just a though!



Which test did you run with it and how long did you run it?


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 3, 2016)

My thoughts: OP obviously knows how to cut effectively. So, bulk it up. Hard. 
I like seek's suggestion and agree; strength breeds size. Go heavy and go hard.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 3, 2016)

Seek is on point. 

What's your training like now? U look like more of the go in and get a pump type guy( no offense). You have a nice base to work with but now it's time to lift heavy and put some mass on.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 3, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> One thing I noticed about my test only cycle was that I had quite a bloat and water retention during the cycle.  But once I hit PCT I lost the bloat and the muscle definition really started to show. My muscles were definitely bigger than before I started the cycle too.  Just a though!



Bloat and water retention can be controlled with a good diet and an AI. I embrace the bloat lol. Makes me stronger.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 3, 2016)

I say fukk a cut. 

Bulking breeds strength. 

Keep bulking till you can bench 350




For reps


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 3, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Which test did you run with it and how long did you run it?



Test C. only with adex, no HCg during cycle(even though i was advised against this), did an HCG blast after the last pin though.  Not sure if the HCG blast had anything to do with me getting a little more definition though????


----------



## bvs (Apr 4, 2016)

How about a test eq tbol cycle for a leaner bulk than the traditional test deca dbol bulk? Ive used all the aforementioned compounds but just not together so im simply throwing ideas out there.

As far as the arms go i also lack in that department as they are always overshadowed by my shoulders which are my genetically gifted body part. I know its a debatable topic but i felt like site injecting into my biceps helped their growth and overall look.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 4, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seek is on point.
> 
> What's your training like now? U look like more of the go in and get a pump type guy( no offense). You have a nice base to work with but now it's time to lift heavy and put some mass on.



Ive not got a specific training program , i go to gym 6 times a week and i make sure i hit every muscle and some muscle get hit twice,

Your right in a way as i do chase that pump alot with smaller muscles but when it come to my bench and dl i go heavy but ill mix it up by starting with lower weight and higher rep and working upto my 1rm

I can only really do 1rm with deadlift as my back is in a bad way , the movement of the rep hurts my back regardless of the weight which is y i just do 1rm with dl and work my way up , 

Currently my 1rm for bench is 120kg-265lbs
And for deadlift it is 210kg -463lbs

Pritty much all the smaller muscles but i tend to go like and do high reps and dropdown sets


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 4, 2016)

I like bvs suggestion with the tbol^^ Great stuff for lean mass + strength. But ya var is your best bet..you can stay lean on test/hcg using ai and proper diet...Tren also keeps you lean..stacking test var with tren would be nice lean mass..but trens harsh. Diet is the most important part just depends how strict u can be...its a bitch.


----------

